# Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011



## Nikolai (30. März 2011)

Hallo,
endlich regt sich etwas. Heute hat sich auch schon die erste Blüte am Teich gezeigt.
Die Sumpfpriemel ist immer die Erste. Mit ihrer leuchtend roten Blüte ist sie im Frühling ein echter Blickfang.

 

Ich hoffe Ihr macht dieses Jahr noch schöne Bilder für diesen Thread.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr macht dieses Jahr noch schöne Bilder für diesen Thread.



Schönen Anfang hast Du da gemacht! Ich habe in Mitch`s Thread bereits die ersten Blüten bei mir am Teich gepostet, die nächsten werde ich dann hier einstellen.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## drummer11 (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Endlich auch bei mir die ersten Blüten

                     Gruß Ingolf


----------



## Nikolai (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

ja die Sumpfdotterblumen sind die echten "Hingucker"
die __ Schwertlilien und der Tannenwedel machen auch Fortschritte

. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo,
in einem nahegelegenen Auenwald gibt es einen großen Bestand der __ Wasserfeder. Sie überwintert als Unterwasserpflanze in bis zu 40cm Tiefe. Sie wächst auch im Winter sehr "buschig" und sieht wunderschön aus. In flachen Sumpfzonen bildet sie auch Blütenstengel mit vielen kleinen Blüten aus. Auch Trockenzeiten scheint sie zu überstehen. Sobald sich Wasser sammelt, erscheinen immer wieder neue Austriebe.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gunnar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo Leute.

Tolle Bilder, die ihr da eingesellt habt. Die Sumpfpriemel gefällt mir ganz besonders! Auch die __ Wasserfeder würde sich bei uns ganz gut machen-werd mal schaun, wo ich die her bekomme.
   
Hier mal ein Bild von unseren __ Fieberklee und den Sumpfies.


----------



## Allright (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Schöne Bilder, ich kann leider keine machen 
Unsere Sumpfpriemeln kommen auch immer als erste raus, unsere Seerose hat heute auch angefangen, das dauert auch nicht mehr lange bis die Blüte steht...


----------



## Springmaus (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo,

sehr schöne Bilder ein paar hab ich auch 

  weiß aber nicht genau wie die heißen


     


Sonnige Grüße
Doris


----------



## Inken (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Ich stolper' grad hier rein..

 Wow, was für Bilder!!!

@ Doris:
Ich würd' mal sagen: Sumpfvergissmeinicht, Sumpfschwertlilie, __ Papageienfeder!

Aber eins hab' ich auch:

 

Die Blüte meiner __ Wasserähre, hält nun fast schon zwei Wochen durch, heute ist eine zweite aufgegangen.


----------



## Nikolai (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo,
freut mich, dass ihr euch hier beteiligt.
Der __ Fieberklee und die __ Wasserähre haben es mir besonders angetan. Dafür muß ich unbedingt noch einen Platz finden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

die Sumpfcalla findet man eigentlich bei uns nur im Moor. Aber in meinem Teich scheint es ihr auch zu gefallen. Laut Beschreibung sondert sie einen Aasgeruch ab, um __ Fliegen zur Bestäubung anzulocken. Davo habe ich aber noch nichts bemerkt.

   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Die __ Schwanenblume blüht jetzt auch bald. Den ganzen Sommer über wird sie neue Blütenstengel austreiben. So hat man lange etwas davon.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Moin Nikolai,

sehr schön deine __ Schwanenblume! Bei meinen habe ich auch erste Knospen entdeckt, bald dürfte es soweit sein.  
Werde dann auch mal ein paar Bilder hier einstellen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Gauklerblume blüht!


----------



## Nikolai (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo,

die Schwanenblumen sind nun voll am blühen

       

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo, 

endlich ist es mir gelungen, die __ Wasserfeder in meinem Teich zu einem üppigen Wachstum zu bewegen. Bisherige Versuche scheiterten daran, dass sie sehr schnell veralgt und nur sehr langsam wuchs.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo Nikolai,

wie hälst Du die Sumpfcalla? Ich habe die als Neuzugang und ich weiß nicht ob es was wird. 

Mir wurde gesagt, in den Teich legen, da es Schwimmpflanzen sind. Natürlich habe ich das nicht gemacht, sondern die langen Ausleger im Teich verankert.  Ich bin mir gerade nicht schlüssig, ob es denen gut geht oder nicht. Einige Blätter faulen ab, die Pflanzen wirken recht kräftig und eine Blüte ist auch noch dran. 

Ich denke, wenn die im Teich anwachsen hat man wunderbar blühende Pflanzen im Überfluß im Teich. 
Gib mir mal bitte nen paar Tipps für die Orchiedeen im Teich. (Pflanztiefe usw.)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Piddel (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo Nikolai,

hmmm......wieso hab ich diesen Beitrag erst jetzt entdeckt ?

Möchte meine aktuell blühende Sumpfgladiole ( latein...OBI  ) zeigen:

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Nikolai (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo Thomas,

die Sumpfcalla wächst bei uns hier am Steinhuder Meer an vereinzelten Stellen, da dann aber in großer Zahl. Am natürlichen Standort findet man sie in richtig matchigen Toorf. Dabei befindet sich zumeist nur das Rhyzom und der untere Stengel im Wasser. Ob Zufall oder auch ein Standortvorteil - es sind zumeist Entwässerungsgräben mit Schlammansammlungen, in denen sie dann Wurzeln.
Bei mir im Teich hat sie einige Monate ausgedauert und ist sogar gewachsen, was mich verwunderte, da ich mit hartem Brunnenwasser nachfülle und Regenwasser knapp war. Wahrscheinlich hat sie die Kraft aus dem Rhyzom gezogen, denn mitlerweile verkümmert sie.
Die gezeigte Pflanze habe ich aus einem Graben der alle paar Jahre ausgebaggert wird. Damit konnte ich mein schlechtes Gewissen ein wenig beruhigen.

@ Peter,
sehr schön Deine Supfgladiole. Hat Du diese auch schon überwintert?
Interessanter lateinischer Name

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Piddel (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Moin Nikolai,
ja finde die auch richtig schön. latein Name lautet: " Schizostylus coccinea " - Mrs.Hegarty lt. OBI-Schild...

....Überwinterung ? Hab die erst im Frühjahr gekauft. Muß ich was besonderes mit der Pflanze machen ?

...Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werd auch mal zum OBI müssen und Gladiolen holen. wirklich sehr schön.

Hier mal meine Sumpfcallas, gefunden im Naturteich im Urlaub (Dorrt wachsen sie wie Unkraut und sind wirklich schön, wenn Sie alle blühen):
     

Wie man sehen kann, weiß ich nicht so richtig, ob Sie glücklich sind oder nicht. evtl. habe ich Sie zu tief eingesetzt? Aber wo ich Sie her habe wuhsen Sie im komplette Fachbereich. Mal sehen, was das wird.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Servus Teichblumenfreunde

     

Wünsche einen schönen Donnerstag


----------



## wp-3d (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hi Helmut,

blüht die Sumpfiris jetzt noch.


.


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Nein, Werner ... leider 

Aber freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr


----------



## Nikolai (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo Peter,

. Ich kenne __ Gladiolen nur als Rabattenpflanze. Die sind frostempfindlich. Deshalb gräbt man die Zwiebeln im Herbst aus um sie zu überwintern. Vielleicht kann man die Sumpfgladiolen ja entsprechend tief pflanzen, damit sie nicht einfrieren. Wenn Du im Frühjahr mehr weißt, kannst Du ja mal berichten.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## ron (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Hallo,

hier eine Aufmahme von einer Blüte, die, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, in Deutschland eher selten ist.

 

Und dann noch zwei Aufnahmen.

  



LG

Ron


----------



## ron (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Vielleicht das erste Herbstbild in diesem Jahr?

 



LG

Ron


----------



## Piddel (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*



Piddel schrieb:


> Hallo Nikolai,
> 
> hmmm......wieso hab ich diesen Beitrag erst jetzt entdeckt ?
> 
> ...



*Korrektur:
*
Sumpfgladiole alias __ Spaltgriffel - der Handel lässt sich ja immer wieder was neues einfallen...
NS blüht aber ( trotzdem ) immer noch hammermäßig .....eine echte  Bereicherung für das Teichufer


----------



## MarkusP (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Meine Nelumbo nucifera var. caspicum in 2011


----------



## MarkusP (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenbilder 2011*

Neu in 2011 aus GB bekommen: die Schwimmende __ Sumpfdotterblume, Caltha natans. Trotz vollsonnigem Standort wuchs sie nach der Eingewöhnung problemlos und hat wunderschön im Sommer geblüht und Samen angesetzt. Ich hoffe auf reiche Keimung im Frühjahr.


----------

